# DIY Root Tabs - What Fertilizer To Use?



## HighWater

I want to try and make my own root tabs.
The fertilizers they recommend on-line are not available in Canada. 
What does everyone here use that is available to Canadians and where do you buy it?? 
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kyle

osmocote plus is the most highly recommended for planted tanks. You can order to the usa and pick up across the border they will hold it for a week for about for.$5 at places like usmailboxdotcom. Havnt found it in canada but thats what I did. 

I havnt heard of any alternatives except people.using jobe tabs or orchid sticks but you would have to research that


----------



## solarz

I once tried jobe sticks in my tank with a sand substrate. I pushed them as far down as I could, but the cories still dug them up and started munching on them.


----------



## brycon

There is a guy on ebay that ships oscomote root tabs, 15-9-12.


----------



## HighWater

Thanks Gang....
I got my hands on some Dynamite All-Purpose Select 15-5-9 and 1000 gel caps today. 
Looks like I'm going to be busy next week.


----------



## kyle

If cories are the issue they may be intersted in the gel capsules as well. They are made of animal proteins ie gelatin and plant parts.

K


----------



## jimmyjam

I have made home made clay balls with jobes sticks, as well as osmocote plus gel caps. All worked great. Osmocote the better option I believe. Then I do my own water column ferts.. You can look at the formula in my sell page.


----------



## Byronicle

Wrap it in clay and see if that works


----------



## UnicornStampedes

Is Miracle-Gro ok to use?

Miracle-Gro® Shake 'n Feed™ Slow Release Plant Food 19-6-12 
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/mir...-feed-slow-release-plant-food-19-6-12-/942200

Also I've seen Jobes mentioned but which kind


----------



## Dervie

UnicornStampedes said:


> Is Miracle-Gro ok to use?
> 
> Miracle-Gro® Shake 'n Feed™ Slow Release Plant Food 19-6-12
> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/mir...-feed-slow-release-plant-food-19-6-12-/942200
> 
> Also I've seen Jobes mentioned but which kind


Rather old thread, but the highly mentioned Osomocote Plus is sold at Home Depot and Amazon:

http://www.amazon.ca/Scotts-Company...&qid=1445408288&sr=8-1&keywords=osmocote+plus


----------



## UnicornStampedes

so my question was... is miracle gro ok to use instead and jobes? i guess i dont know why it has to be osmocote or whatever.. is there something detrimental in other fertilizers that arent present in osmocote..


----------



## kyle

I cant comment on the Miracle Grow tabs. Unless you have the break down side by side with the Osmocote plus. Also I have never used Miracle Grow in an aquarium but have used it in emerged set-ups. Osmocote Plus I believe has extra micronutrients(s) or trace elements in it that Miracle Grow does not.

I believe but don't quote me because I need to see the break down of Miracle Grow it may be missing Boron and possibly others that osmocote plus. Although trace elements are not big the theory behind the EI method etc is you are only as strong as your weekest link. So everything may appear to be growing properly for awhile if missing something. Then you get an algae bloom or plants start showing efficiencies or poor growth etc. (Funny but I just saw a chart of apple deficiencies a couple weeks ago and a Boron deficiency made the apple was quite gross, I prob wouldn't have eaten it.)

Osmocote and others have a rating for land use 3 months 6 months and 9 month release. This would e quicker when sitting in water. Im not sure about Miracle Grow

Things to look for if you are going to try using Miracle Grow make sure it is slow release or like others have said wrap it up in something with high cec like clay. You don't want your ferts to release all at once and have excess Nitrogen all at once in the water column killing your fish. Try a few capsules or even just fertilizers pieces . balls and work up to more. And remember bury them deep in the substrate. You can even measure nitratesénitrite levels to be on safe side


----------



## bobby

UnicornStampedes said:


> Is Miracle-Gro ok to use?
> 
> Miracle-Gro® Shake 'n Feed™ Slow Release Plant Food 19-6-12
> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/mir...-feed-slow-release-plant-food-19-6-12-/942200
> 
> Also I've seen Jobes mentioned but which kind


I have used MG Shake n Feed in the past. Used to put them into gelatin capsules and stick them into substrate. They worked pretty well. 
Just don't over do it or you will get algae.

Also what kyle said is right and important to consider. Sorry didn't read full thread before posting.


----------

